# Do you dry burn ?



## Stranger (8/7/20)

http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/research/research-2015/212-db

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/20)

Yes, I do... I dry burn them 3 times when cleaning and quench them under hot running water. The coils come out sparkling clean!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

Yep, the better quality the coil the more often it can be done before a new coil is needed! I re-wick often but my better coils last months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/7/20)

Yeah I do. Been using the same pair of coils since January, until a month ago exclusively! They last forever. Probably have a few more burns left in them but I'm having a love affair with my new atty

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (8/7/20)

All the time

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (8/7/20)

yes I do

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/20)

All the time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/7/20)

I dry burn, but no longer quench... I find that my coils go longer before losing their colour.
I scrub the dirty coils with dish soap and a toothbrush, then once dry I get them to a glow, cool down and scrub with a dry toothbrush and repeat the last round again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/7/20)

How old were you when you learned this quenching thing? I was today years old...  Dry burn and every so often +1 to @CJB85 with an old toothbrush because I do smoke alot of damn sugar  I dont use water at all to clean my coils, and my coils last 6 months normally if not longer at a push, but around 6 months I want a nice fresh set, not because they arent working, its just a girl thing haha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/20)

Every time, all the time, and toothbrush only when they have cooled down. Destroyed my favorite Donald Duck toothbrush because of haste

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/7/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Every time, all the time, and toothbrush only when they have cooled down. Destroyed my favorite Donald Duck toothbrush because of haste


Ive destroyed my right thumb and index finger often because of haste..... #justsaying

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (9/7/20)

My process is:

Take tanks apart in the kitchen sink
Rinse everything with warm water
Pull out old cotton
Wipe down bases and dry burn coils, then set them aside to cool off
Toothbrush and dish soap to clean all the rest of the components
Toothbrush and dish soap on bases with coils
Re-align coils if necessary
Dry burn to check for hot spots
Wick, assemble and fill tanks
Weekly ritual with about 5 atties in rotation

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------

